# Naked Fatty....



## lvrgsp (Jan 10, 2010)

Well I decided I would do a dessert fatty, so a apple stuffed fatty was on the menu. I decided to have no bacon weave or seasoning (ala Naked), since Dude gave me the heads up on the filling would break down the sausage, it is not a traditional rolled fatty more of a trifold fatty, smoked over cherry wood and finished in the oven just to carmelize the brown sugar and apple juice sauce. Today I will use it to top off some french toast

A bit chilly for the startup of the drum


Bob Evans regular sausage, and apple pie filling


Finished product


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 10, 2010)

How did you like the apple filling in there? Very entresting! Looks good to me. I'd eat it! haha


----------



## lvrgsp (Jan 10, 2010)

I was a bit hesitant at first to be real honest, but it was very very good, actually I got requests to make quite a few more of them. I think the simplicity of just sausage and filling with no bacon or seasoning was key, also add the cherry smoke was a sweeter milder smoke helped alot I think also. The brown sugar applejuice glaze finished it very well too.
Thanks.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 10, 2010)

I wonder what a little cinnamon and sugar sprinkled onto the top of the fatty before going into the smoker would taste like or maybe just into the filling to????


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 10, 2010)

This one I'm not real sure of. Somthing about the apple and the sausage combo just doesn't fit well in my good eats. But it is really outside the box for sure./


----------



## lvrgsp (Jan 10, 2010)

I would guess that would be a good addition, either way. I'll have to try that on the next round of fatties.....maybe even a Honey & Maple syrup glaze..oh the options are endless....


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting but different...


----------



## murman (Jan 10, 2010)

You got me!  I am going to cook one with sliced apples and serve it with pancakes and eggs for breakfast sometime.


----------



## oneshot (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks good....I've been thinkin of doin one like that but adding cinamon to the apples..... Good job!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And don't call me "naked fatty"!!!!! lmao


----------



## lvrgsp (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually Dude did one that was what got me thinkin about it....he gave me some good advice and that is the pie filling will break down the sausage some and you may get quite a bit of leakage, thats why I did a trifold kinda seal to give it more of a seal so to speak.
Yea I was a bit skeptical too, but it works, kinda like pork chops and applesauce I guess.....try it let us know what you think. Maybe some maple syrup flavored sausage....


----------



## fire it up (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, that looked a lot more delicious than I was expecting!
Now it's got me thinking, mini ones the size of a few of the apple slices next to each other, maple sausage smoked over maple or apple, would be like a nice smoky little finger dessert.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh man that looks good.  The sweetness of the apples, mixed with the savory from the sausage.  NICE!

I was only hoping to see it on top of the french toast.  I'll bet that was awesome.


----------



## codymcgee (Jan 11, 2010)

awesome fatty!

looks very good..I'd eat it with some pancakes.


----------



## tom in nc (Jan 11, 2010)

That looks awesome.  Nice Job!


----------



## meateater (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice job, maybe some bisquit filling in there would be nice!


----------



## ammjr (Jan 13, 2010)

This just looks plain delicious!  I showed my wife, she thinks I should do one of these up... and that's saying A LOT as she is not really one to partake of the fatty...


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Great job! making me want to


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jan 13, 2010)

I bet it would be pretty good. I'd prolly do something a little diff than just those two though. Not just sure what yet, but I get it. Apple and sausage are good together. There's a Polish "house of sausage" in omaha that has a killer dutch apple sausage. We get 'em for breakfast sometimes. I honor your inspiration to try something new! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------

